# My Buck's Bloodlines



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I was just curious if there are any recognizable blood lines in my two bucks I purchased over the summer. I don't really know what are good names etc. and was going off of what they look like. Though from what it seems, having the right names in that generic tree would make the offspring worth more possible. Any who, just curious.

10689131

10723713


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

With 10689131 for me pretty much anything AABG and EGGS is always good. Plus he has wide load which is awesome. I have heard good things about lefty.
I have heard of tsunami and you have lefty again. Smokin hot ruger is really nice.

Good luck with them I bet you will have nice kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree! Really nice lines on both! AABG Watcha Want has put out a lot of nice kids and is certainly a recognizable name in the industry. That's the sire on your one buck.


----------

